
The official Nmap mailing list stores user passwords in plaintext - RIMR
https://nmap.org/mailman/listinfo/announce
======
RIMR
They use the newest version of Mailman
([https://www.gnu.org/software/mailman/index.html](https://www.gnu.org/software/mailman/index.html)),
which has no password hashing features whatsoever. The last release was
4/28/15\. What is this, '98?

